# Audi number plate holders



## Jordanton (May 28, 2017)

When I receive my V5 log book back from DVLA I will be putting my private number on to my TTS. 
Thinking about getting some number plate holders. Do any of you on this forum have them? If so do you have any pics so I can see what they look like. My car is panther black, so any pics of the number plate holders on a black tt would be even better, thanks


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd recommend this seller, he has a few different styles and they are very good quality. I bought merc ones from a different seller and there cheap shit so ended up having to buy twice.

This is the one I have, after seeing gem's plates I also got some 3d gel filled plates, seller on eBay cj plates does them for 26.50
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331900233443


----------



## leon263 (Feb 12, 2007)

The front one is secured to the mesh grill by fine cable ties.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Not on a black car but thought I would add them anyway. I'd say they actually look better in real life, likewise with the 3d plates.


----------



## Ropemonkey (Mar 20, 2016)

Here is mine ..

I bought two then figured out it doesn't work on the front with the recess :?


----------



## Jordanton (May 28, 2017)

Brilliant !

Thanks for all the pics and replies guys


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ropemonkey said:


> Here is mine ..
> 
> I bought two then figured out it doesn't work on the front with the recess :?


Car looks great, really shiny 8) surprised your front plate holder doesn't fit mate, mine are standard size plates and just fits in the bumper recess

Only thing I can think off are yours the ones that flip fully open? the ones I have I like better, the bottom tab comes off and then you put the plate in. The guy I linked to earlier in the thread does your design as well, maybe he sells them singly.


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> I'd recommend this seller, he has a few different styles and they are very good quality. I bought merc ones from a different seller and there cheap shit so ended up having to buy twice. Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331900233443


I like these, might stick that on my wish list!


----------



## Ropemonkey (Mar 20, 2016)

bhoy78 said:


> Ropemonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Here is mine ..
> ...


It doesn't stay shiny for long :lol: yeah they flip fully open. Got them from Awesome GTI. Seem good quality


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

SeanTTS said:


>


This gets my vote. Increases airflow and looks the part.


----------



## Littlerob5 (Jan 5, 2017)

Got mine from Amazon - only use the rear on though

Number Plate Holders Matte Black Finish / Car Registration Surrounds / Front & Rear Frames for AUDI https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00JNSGE5A/ ... szb6QYY1R4


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Littlerob5 said:


> Got mine from Amazon - only use the rear on though
> 
> 2 x Number Plate Holders Matte Blac...ww.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00JNSGE5A/ ... szb6QYY1R4


+1 i bought front and rear and due to the curve of the oem grill the front would not fit.... So i have a silver/grey numberplate surround if anyone wants it for free?.... You pay the postage


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Guessing the flip open ones must be slightly bigger than the kind I linked to at the start of the thread as they do fit in the bumper recess.


----------



## Littlerob5 (Jan 5, 2017)

C00P5TT5 said:


> Littlerob5 said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine from Amazon - only use the rear on though
> ...


I didn't even try to fit it as I thought the curved frame wouldn't look right. At least I have a spare now haha


----------



## Jordanton (May 28, 2017)

Cheers guys.
Will post pics when I get private plates and new surrounds fitted.


----------



## Jordanton (May 28, 2017)

Finally got my new surrounds and plates fitted.


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Jordanton said:


> Finally got my new surrounds and plates fitted.


Very smart!


----------



## Jordanton (May 28, 2017)

suzannec said:


> Jordanton said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got my new surrounds and plates fitted.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Ropemonkey (Mar 20, 2016)

Looking good !


----------



## Jordanton (May 28, 2017)

Ropemonkey said:


> Looking good !


Cheers. I'm pleased with the look.


----------

